# Lisbon Timelapse



## belem (19 Nov 2010 às 01:03)

!


----------



## Mário Barros (19 Nov 2010 às 01:36)

Brutal, venham mais


----------



## belem (19 Nov 2010 às 21:30)

Mário Barros disse:


> Brutal, venham mais



Tenho andado a tentar pôr, mas não sei porquê, sai tudo duplicado.
Se alguém do staff (meteo.forum.pt) poder ajudar, agradeço.


----------



## SpiderVV (19 Nov 2010 às 22:18)

belem disse:


> Se alguém do staff (meteo.forum.pt) poder ajudar, agradeço.


Não sou do Staff mas é só meter o link do vídeo que o fórum descodifica-o automaticamente 
E belos timelapses, que programa/câmara usaste para os fazer?


----------



## belem (19 Nov 2010 às 22:22)

SpiderVV disse:


> Não sou do Staff mas é só meter o link do vídeo que o fórum descodifica-o automaticamente
> E belos timelapses, que programa/câmara usaste para os fazer?



Foi o que fiz, mas aparece duplicado.
E não fui eu que fiz os timelapses...


----------



## SpiderVV (19 Nov 2010 às 22:30)

belem disse:


> Foi o que fiz, mas aparece duplicado.


De certeza? Porque ao lado vejo código HTML, eu quero dizer mesmo o link directo do vídeo, o que aparece na barra de endereços.


----------



## Rain (20 Nov 2010 às 00:12)




----------



## joseoliveira (20 Nov 2010 às 00:40)

Sobretudo o do Edifício da PT está bastante interessante. 
Só um à parte: pareceu-me um ângulo de raios solares elevado para ser tão recente!


----------



## belem (20 Nov 2010 às 01:11)

SpiderVV disse:


> De certeza? Porque ao lado vejo código HTML, eu quero dizer mesmo o link directo do vídeo, o que aparece na barra de endereços.



Obrigado por querer ajudar, mas foi isso o que eu fiz...


----------



## actioman (23 Nov 2010 às 14:22)

Sempre me fascinou este tipo de capturas de vídeo! É aquele sentimento poderoso de assistir ao tempo que passa sem nós passar-mos por ele!

Obrigado pela recolha e pela partilha!

Alguém sabe dar umas dicas de como fazer? Material software? Obrigado desde já!


----------

